# Findlay Customs NEEDS Custom installer (nevada)



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

Hey Guys,
Findlay Customs NEEDS Custom installer looking to get an installer that con work on a project start to finish full custom interior, audio, wiring & more.
we have about 40 cars to get done and need to get rolling on some major projects.
Please send resume to [email protected] 
Please add pictures of your work and detail on your strong points.
Would love to get another quality custom installer here!
- Findlay Customs


----------



## Gabzor (Apr 5, 2012)

sick custom work.. wish i knew how to do stuff like that.. would drive there in a heartbeat!


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

if only it wasnt in vegas


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

Vegas is the place to live. Then you can visit CA on the weekends 

When we lived there the wife and I spent many weekends in San Diego, Hunington Beach, Long Beach, etc.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

vegas kinda depresses me and scares me hehe


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

Technically, it's Henderson. Does that make you feel better? lol

Makes me wish I was in a position to relocate.

Jay


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

If you guys were closer I would be there in a heartbeat.


----------



## JBishop (Oct 8, 2009)

I sent you a email call me at
559-473-5343
Jim Bishop


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

i got it, Called you please call me back..


----------

